# 2010 Stokerized ATA



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Fact 1: The most effective way to balance your bow is to eliminate external asymetrical forces which induce torque or instability. In order to do this you must first maintain center of gravity.

Fact 2: Center of gravity can be achieved easiest when external symmetrical forces coincide.

Fact 3: Center of gravity can be achieved easiest when external symmetrical forces are located below the point of attachment.

Fact 4: Center of gravity always focuses on the least amount of resistance.

Fact 5: If an object does not have uniform weight distribution the center of gravity will move to where most of the weight is located.

Fact 6: The farther the weight is from the point of attachment the greater the opposing forces must be to maintain center of gravity.

Note: This concept is simple! You wouldn't fly in an airplane with one wing or two wings of different length and weight, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*The Nucleus*

The Nucleus is the center of all atomic mass. Let the physics do the work while you aim with less resistance.

The Nucleus has more weight adjustment and weight distribution capabilities than any other stabilizer on the market.

Patent Pending dual rod assembly and quick detach system.

Both stabilizer rods are slidable and have weight attachment capabilities on all ends. 

This stabilizer is designed to be shot alone as the primary stabilizer, but can be shot in conjunction with traditional front mount stabilizer.

The complete Nucleus System weighs 19 oz.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 23, 2005)

Looks great and sounds awsome cant wait to buy one. The guys at stokerized know what they are talking about.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be up for one when you guys get home!!:darkbeer:


----------



## travelman1975 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Cool*

Might be one of the coolest thing I have ever seen! Hopefully they work as good as they look! What is msrp? Thanks Andrew


----------



## pa-mike (Nov 10, 2009)

They look awesome. Ill be up next week for one and maybe my bro will get one too! Mike


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I really like the fact that you can slide them back and forth to get the balance just right. Looks great.:thumbs_up


----------



## ibjpn (Jun 3, 2007)

Looks good!!!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Now that is a slick set up:thumbs_up


----------



## CMA121885 (Sep 7, 2009)

IMO one of the best designs for stabs yet! Talk about innovation!


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Neat concept! How much does this cost?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

looks very nice i will have look into them:thumbs_up


----------



## zwalls (Apr 16, 2006)

how much?


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Stokerized = Awesome!


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Looks great guys, I can't wait to give one a try I am sure it will work as well as it looks.


----------



## travelman1975 (Feb 4, 2005)

Will the system be available in different lengths or those rods going to be a standard length? Thanks Andrew


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*omg*

omg im going to have to have 1. i new it would be neat but i had no idea:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Have to agree with everyone else who said they're cool. 
Coolest looking stabilizer system I've ever seen in my life. :thumbs_up


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

We still would like the cost it looks cool


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Yea I'll be taking a stroll in there Saturday.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

What a great idea.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

travelman1975 said:


> Will the system be available in different lengths or those rods going to be a standard length? Thanks Andrew


The rods will come in 14" lengths, but weight can be added on all four corners. Also the rods can be moved front or back depending on balance and feel


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

MICCOX said:


> We still would like the cost it looks cool


 
MSRP $164.99 Two Rods with 10 color options
MSRP $121.99 Nucleus Bracket


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

So that $285 without a center stab? Looks cool but glad it ouwld nto be legel in my class...


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

$dabucks said:


> So that $285 without a center stab? Looks cool but glad it ouwld nto be legel in my class...


Stabilzer was designed to be shot without the center stab but can be added if you wanted to.
Most dealers will probably sell this unit from $219 and up


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

pride5 said:


> The Nucleus is the center of all atomic mass. Let the physics do the work while you aim with less resistance.
> 
> The Nucleus has more weight adjustment and weight distribution capabilities than any other stabilizer on the market.
> 
> ...


I like your product presentation. Great pics. :thumbs_up

How much for the set on the right with the center rod? What lengths are available on the center rod?


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm assuming by the two screws on the mounts that this mount would work with any rods close in diameter?

Kinda along the lines of the old Tox New Balance back in the 90s


----------



## pronghorn (Jul 16, 2003)

What does the system weigh without weights, i.e rods and bracket?


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*price*



nitro stinger said:


> Stabilzer was designed to be shot without the center stab but can be added if you wanted to.
> Most dealers will probably sell this unit from $219 and up


what a good price for something that looks this good, and i know it will work as good as you say if not better. my other stabs from you are great, but will you be able to top this 1:thumbs_up


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

more pics of the whole line please


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

alright, I am on the bandwagon here! you have my interest over any other stabilizer right now..

waiting to see more


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

pronghorn said:


> What does the system weigh without weights, i.e rods and bracket?


19oz, you can add aluminum weights at 3/4oz. or stainless at 2oz.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Panteramag said:


> more pics of the whole line please


We will post the whole Stokerized line after the ATA show, we just wanted to show the nucleus system for now.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*On fire*

Kyle and the guys are on fire. Truly a magnificent weight system. I will be up soon for my new tools. Congrats guys, way to stay ahead of the comp.


----------



## pabowhuntR (Mar 20, 2008)

ttt for a badazz stabilizer.


----------



## travelman1975 (Feb 4, 2005)

*How soon?*

How soon can we get one of the new stabilizer systems the sooner I can get one the better! Andrew


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

*More ATA*

Pics before ATA


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Here is a 2010 Contender Elite with a Nucleus and front mount stabilizer


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*sweet*

i sure ain't a hoyt man but that looks sweet


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

The booth looks even better setup at the show.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Booth is looks great guys!! How about a couple of close-ups.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*good*



PSUAlumLeb said:


> The booth looks even better setup at the show.


and it looks great in the pic


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

The booth looks greats guys!
Have a good rest of the show.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Response so far has been great!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Good job*

Keep it up guys. See ya when you get back.


----------



## therster (Jan 14, 2010)

looks great.good luck at the show


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*piggy bank*

i just broke open the piggy bank, gotta count my pennies:bump:


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

nitro stinger said:


> Response so far has been great!


Glad to hear it!! I wouldn't have thought anything less though. Wait till the rest of us common folks get to feel how it stabilizes a bow.:mg:


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

need more pics of product


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

These stabs are the only thing that really caught my eye at the show. They kook really good and I think will work even better.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Forgot to say that I had to go back three times before I could get in to see them, always a crowd.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Glad to hear there was always a crowd at the Stokerized booth.


----------



## Brian S (Dec 23, 2005)

The best just keeps getting better


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

cant wait till i have mine!!!!!


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

i hope you guys are prepared for the mad production rush that will ensue very...very....soon!!!!!


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*no doubt*

no doubt


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

How do these stabs compare the B-Stinger Elite series in regards to stiffness/weight & cost ??


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*up*

Back up for the best.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*b stinger*



Hit-em said:


> How do these stabs compare the B-Stinger Elite series in regards to stiffness/weight & cost ??


from my experience, it is a total different feeling then the bee stinger. the weight is more evenly distributed balanceing the bow better, and is not near a front heavy. the rod is stiff but is not like an aluminum rod, this stab takes the shock out, and takes alot of the wobble out of the sight pin. I have not shot with the new 1 that is on this post but it will only be a week or so till i have 1 on my bow, thats how much i believe in them


----------



## BUDDY3 (Jan 16, 2010)

looks tuneable to perfection


----------



## bowcommander (Jan 17, 2010)

simply looks and sounds like the best stabilizer out there!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Nucleus hits the 3d course today....:darkbeer:


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Looking good, what course is that at?


----------



## travelman1975 (Feb 4, 2005)

Looks Awesome! Hopefully they work as good as they look!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

LebValArcher said:


> Looking good, what course is that at?


Palmyra Winter 3D


----------



## XSTREEMCC (Apr 5, 2008)

Man you guys said you had something awesome to put out this year that is so sweet great looking booth guys we had too much going on to make it to the show sorry! Sounds like you had a great turn out at your booth.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

I had a chance to talk to the Stoker boys at the end of the show, great group of guys with a great looking product line.... :thumbs_up


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Looking good*

The new product is looking really good. Can't wait to come up and see you guys some night, if my Destroyer was in I'd be there this week.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



ParadigmArchery said:


> I had a chance to talk to the Stoker boys at the end of the show, great group of guys with a great looking product line.... :thumbs_up


thanks and the same is true of you....:darkbeer:


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

*Update*

We would like to thank all of our dealers who placed orders with us at the ATA show. We had to ramp up production on most of the new stuff because of the high demands but production time looks good. Will will hopefully have most of those orders filled in less than 3 wks. The Sales teams working for us will be covering most of the US but it will take some time before we have good coverage with a large dealer base. If there is no dealers in your area please call us, we will try to help in any way. 717 867-1782. Thanks,Kyle and Stokerized crew


----------



## bowcommander (Jan 17, 2010)

ttt::wav:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

They really look nice guys. You guys are doin a great job. Hats off to all.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



bigdogarcher said:


> They really look nice guys. You guys are doin a great job. Hats off to all.


thanks.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

:bump2: for a Great group of guys with an excellent product!!:cheers:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Is the set-up going to be legal for
NFAA Bowhunter class? or which set-up
will be legal for BHFS?*


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Shipping and building dealer orders.....:darkbeer:


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

pride5 said:


> Shipping and building dealer orders.....:darkbeer:


Good to hear guys :thumb:


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome Stabalizers and a great group of guys! Man i was impressed with the proformance of the Nucleus.:thumbs_up


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

The Nucleus Systems should be ready to ship within the next 2 weeks. I am anticipating only minnor delays this first month after that we will be ready to ship product on demand. Any dealers in the south please contact us dirrect so we can send you dealer info if your interested in selling our stabilizers, becuase we don't have rep group in the south yet. Thanks Kyle


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

As always Kyle is doing this Top Notch. Stuff looks awesome and will perform the same. I cannot wait to get my hands on this for hunting and target.:star:


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

Just placed my Order......Can't wait C'mon Luttie


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Frank/PA said:


> Just placed my Order......Can't wait C'mon Luttie


Be in the mail, tomorrow.......:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdogarcher (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump for good looking stuff.....


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

bigdogarcher said:


> Bump for good looking stuff.....


Thanks, see u Sat.


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Bump for an awesome product and a good bunch of guys.


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

PGA said:


> Bump for an awesome product and a good bunch of guys.


I second that. Also good luck to everyone shooting at various locations this weekend!


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep those Nucleus orders rolling in, they will be shipping soon. Thanks Kyle


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*wait*

i cannot wait to order mine


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Will Srokerized be at the eastern sports @ outdoor show?


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Droptine said:


> Will Srokerized be at the eastern sports @ outdoor show?


No we will not have a booth this year, a couple of us will be there shooting the IBO shoot. Thanks for your interest in Stokerized


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

Any chance Stokerized will be at the Illinois Deer and Turkey classic this year?


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Old Man Archer said:


> Any chance Stokerized will be at the Illinois Deer and Turkey classic this year?


Sorry not in the plans for this year.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Stokerized is planning on taking the trailer to all 3 legs of the IBO triple crown and IBO Worlds, and 1 or 2 ASA shoots.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm shooting tuesday at 12:30 and will be at the show all week with Extreme archery. Anyone else shooting tuesday.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Droptine said:


> I'm shooting tuesday at 12:30 and will be at the show all week with Extreme archery. Anyone else shooting tuesday.


5 of us from Stokerized will be shooting that same day and time.
Hope to see you there


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Fox pro*

Any of you guys go and shoot the first leg at Foxpro this past weekend?


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I will see you guys there. What class? I will be in semi.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Jakeslush said:


> Any of you guys go and shoot the first leg at Foxpro this past weekend?


Some of us did, good shoot as always up there


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Droptine said:


> I will see you guys there. What class? I will be in semi.


MBR and MBO


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

pm's answered, Networking from Oklahoma......:darkbeer:


----------



## scaredfacehoyt (Sep 24, 2009)

*Nuclues*

Hey guys got the brochure thanks alot. Great looking product will be ordering soon. Good luck on the shoot. Great bunch of guys to talk to.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

scaredfacehoyt said:


> Hey guys got the brochure thanks alot. Great looking product will be ordering soon. Good luck on the shoot. Great bunch of guys to talk to.


thanks looking forward to your order.....:darkbeer:


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

New Web site will be up and running soon.
Thanks for your interest in Stokerized


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*great product*

back to the top for a great product


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

Getting crushed here at Sotkerized, Its all good! We just finished up w/ final tweaks on The Nucleus. The before pictures looked good but no longer do it justice! Kyle


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Archery Insider said:


> Getting crushed here at Stokerized, Its all good! We just finished up w/ final tweaks on The Nucleus. The before pictures looked good but no longer do it justice! Kyle



Looking forward to seeing it!!:tongue: Not sure how they could get any better, can't wait to pick mine up!:darkbeer:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Back to the front


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Stokerized back up top!


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Morning :bump: for a great group of guys with outstanding products.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I seen some some of the Stokerized guys at the Keystone shoot but you guys were down the line and wasn't able to say high. Good lookin stuff thats for sure. How did everyone finish up. I ended up second in the mbo money, after the shootoff. I was happy with that since I took a new bow and got there and seen the course and was wishing I had my old bow. Shot semi in the ibo part of it and I dont think many guys shot that.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Droptine said:


> I seen some some of the Stokerized guys at the Keystone shoot but you guys were down the line and wasn't able to say high. Good lookin stuff thats for sure. How did everyone finish up. I ended up second in the mbo money, after the shootoff. I was happy with that since I took a new bow and got there and seen the course and was wishing I had my old bow. Shot semi in the ibo part of it and I dont think many guys shot that.


Good shootin
Todd ended up 5th in the Mbo money and I ended up 3rd in MBR, Thats all I know from Stokerized that shot in the finals.


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats to all the shooters. And:thumbs_upto the Stokerized boys.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

I ended up 2nd also in semi-pro in the ibo, makes me think about a couple of those easy 8's I shot. One guy was shooting a orange hoyt and his stabs looked really good!!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Droptine said:


> I ended up 2nd also in semi-pro in the ibo, makes me think about a couple of those easy 8's I shot. One guy was shooting a orange hoyt and his stabs looked really good!!


That was todd, thanks and congrats on your shooting...:darkbeer:


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

inpatiently waiting for mine!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

meatman76 said:


> inpatiently waiting for mine!


You and alot of others, hang in there it won't be to much longer


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Good luck to Stokerized shooters that are shooting Foxpro the next two weekends


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

how did the Stokerized guys do at FoxPro in the first leg? I was trying to find results on the FoxPro site, but nothing was posted.

Keep us posted on the results for Stokerized shooters for the 2010 IBO World Qualifier this weekend and the second leg shoot next weekend.

I'll second the good luck to the Stokerized team!


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Here you go

http://www.foxproarchery.com/results/fp3c_o1.html

http://www.foxproarchery.com/results/fp3c_o2.html

Not going to the Qualifier this weekend but
looking forward to shooting Feb. 28th


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

Todd still doing his thing. congrats to all. good shooting


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for sharing those links....I've been watching for them for a while and just missed them. I know some of those guys, but exactly which ones shoot Stokerized stabilizers?


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

Ttt for a great company


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Taking it back to the top for Kyle and the boys.:darkbeer:


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*ttt*

Ttt where it needs to be.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Page 1


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Bowtech Pro 40 before and after with Stokerized stabilizer


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

back to the top


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Stokerized to the top!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

tony s said:


> Bowtech Pro 40 before and after with Stokerized stabilizer


Nice looking bow. That Stoker sets it off.


----------



## THE PHENOM (Nov 25, 2009)

Can you make just that stab in 14"...The same exact stab....


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*pretty sure*



THE PHENOM said:


> Can you make just that stab in 14"...The same exact stab....


i am next to positive that they can make you what ever length you would like.


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

THE PHENOM said:


> Can you make just that stab in 14"...The same exact stab....


717.867.4995 Ask for Kyle. Guys are great with customer service and can answer all of your questions.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



THE PHENOM said:


> Can you make just that stab in 14"...The same exact stab....


pm sent...:darkbeer:


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

PGA said:


> 717.867.4995 Ask for Kyle. Guys are great with customer service and can answer all of your questions.


The guys at Stokerized are top notch!
I will drink an under 21 beverage to that!!! epsi:


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Back up*

Back up for some great equipment!:bump2:


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Nucleus's are shipping


----------



## crem72 (Jan 30, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt, thats great news


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Just received my "Nucleus" thanks guys it is awesome!!:darkbeer:


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

BlindBuck said:


> Just received my "Nucleus" thanks guys it is awesome!!:darkbeer:




Very nice, I'll bet it shoots like a million bucks.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

BlindBuck said:


> Just received my "Nucleus" thanks guys it is awesome!!:darkbeer:


Looks awesome, Thanks again


----------



## Frank/PA (Feb 20, 2003)

Kyle and SHawn you guys are awesome. I got the stabs on and shooting. Freakin sweet. My spot shooting buddy loves the look as well as it actually works. Thanks Again Kyle. I will post pics soon:darkbeer:


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Man starting to think I should put one of these on my new bow instead of the regular Stokerized stab....hmmmm....something to think about.....either way I can't lose because my new bow will be Stokerized just like my current hunting bow.


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Man starting to think I should put one of these on my new bow instead of the regular Stokerized stab....hmmmm....something to think about.....either way I can't lose because my new bow will be Stokerized just like my current hunting bow.


Ive been thinking the same thing! I might as well just get one and jump up into MBR, you cant go wrong with Stokerized!

The Nucleus is hands down the best stabilizer of 2010


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

LebValArcher said:


> Ive been thinking the same thing! I might as well just get one and jump up into MBR, you cant go wrong with Stokerized!
> 
> The Nucleus is hands down the best stabilizer of 2010


I haven't even shot HC yet....but it still might be nice to try one of these...heck I guess if I wanted to shoot HC I could throw my 8 inch Stokerized stab on!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Frank/PA said:


> Kyle and SHawn you guys are awesome. I got the stabs on and shooting. Freakin sweet. My spot shooting buddy loves the look as well as it actually works. Thanks Again Kyle. I will post pics soon:darkbeer:


Sounds good big money.........:darkbeer:


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

LebValArcher said:


> Ive been thinking the same thing! I might as well just get one and jump up into MBR, you cant go wrong with Stokerized!
> 
> The Nucleus is hands down the best stabilizer of 2010


Keep the orders coming! we have been cranking them out:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Fox pro*

Good luck to all Stokerized shooters going to Foxpro this weekend. Hopefully it will be a good turnout.


----------



## bladerunnerXT (Dec 1, 2009)

*Question on the Nucleus....*

Just ordered the Nucleus for my Destroyer 350 and I was wondering if the system works with the Tight Spot quiver. I realize it's prob more for target shooters, but this hunter is bringing it to the stand with him. I figure both are very adjustable so I can make them work together some how. Anyone have a similar setup? I guess I can just wait two weeks til they both come in and I'll have my answer....but my mind is impatient. lol

Thanks! :darkbeer:


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Ive handled these and for the v bar setups are slick. I like them alot


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Man starting to think I should put one of these on my new bow instead of the regular Stokerized stab....hmmmm....something to think about.....either way I can't lose because my new bow will be Stokerized just like my current hunting bow.


I'm gonna try mine with the 20" stabilizer and the nucleus


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

bladerunnerXT said:


> Just ordered the Nucleus for my Destroyer 350 and I was wondering if the system works with the Tight Spot quiver. I realize it's prob more for target shooters, but this hunter is bringing it to the stand with him. I figure both are very adjustable so I can make them work together some how. Anyone have a similar setup? I guess I can just wait two weeks til they both come in and I'll have my answer....but my mind is impatient. lol
> 
> Thanks! :darkbeer:


I think it will work with most quivers not sure about the tight spot but I'm sure you can figure some way of getting it on there.


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

We're working around the clock to crank'em out. Dealer orders are shipping everyday. We should start shipping all other hunting stabs in about 1 week. Thanks, Kyle and Stokerized Team.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Man starting to think I should put one of these on my new bow instead of the regular Stokerized stab....hmmmm....something to think about.....either way I can't lose because my new bow will be Stokerized just like my current hunting bow.





PSUAlumLeb said:


> I haven't even shot HC yet....but it still might be nice to try one of these...heck I guess if I wanted to shoot HC I could throw my 8 inch Stokerized stab on!


Well, I got my new GT500 today and the Nucleus....now I consider myself a pretty novice archer especially in the 3D world, but this thing is awesome...you will not be disappointed if you get one! You can't even compare it to anything that is how different and good it is. I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

PSUAlumLeb said:


> Well, I got my new GT500 today and the Nucleus....now I consider myself a pretty novice archer especially in the 3D world, but this thing is awesome...you will not be disappointed if you get one! You can't even compare it to anything that is how different and good it is. I'll try to post some pics later.


Here are the pics!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Looks sweet mark:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> Good luck to all Stokerized shooters going to Foxpro this weekend. Hopefully it will be a good turnout.


same to you if your shooting, I'll be there tom. morning.....:darkbeer:


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Your bow looks great Mark.

Good luck at Foxpro on Sunday guys


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

Great shooting to all the guys at IBO State Shoot, Wish I could have been there, but way to busy to give up a Sunday in the shop. Kyle


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*nucleus*

my nucleus is shipping tomrrow im so stoked thanks shawn for all your hard work dealing with me. many thanks


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> my nucleus is shipping tomrrow im so stoked thanks shawn for all your hard work dealing with me. many thanks


:wink: no problem


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Bump up. :thumbs_up


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wondering, if you guys happen to have any other stabilizer pictures? I seen a couple different stokerized stabilizers at my proshop and am very interested in em. I think they ones they had was a blue, red, and a green. Thanks guys.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Horses&Hunting said:


> Just wondering, if you guys happen to have any other stabilizer pictures? I seen a couple different stokerized stabilizers at my proshop and am very interested in em. I think they ones they had was a blue, red, and a green. Thanks guys.


what color you looken for??


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Email us at [email protected] and we will send you a PDF of our catalog which shows all the color options available


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I was looking at the green stabilizer. Something for hunting. I'm not sure what size to go with, the short one or the long one. Just wondering where are you guys located? I'm hoping the same ones that are in the proshop I go to are the same one. As it says stokerized stabilizers and they are made in Anville PA. I believe thats what it says. I could be wrong.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Horses&Hunting said:


> I was looking at the green stabilizer. Something for hunting. I'm not sure what size to go with, the short one or the long one. Just wondering where are you guys located? I'm hoping the same ones that are in the proshop I go to are the same one. As it says stokerized stabilizers and they are made in Anville PA. I believe thats what it says. I could be wrong.


yes we are in annville
make hunting ones in 6,8 and 10" lenghts with AP,Lost,Max1 and black as sleeve color options


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome. So what size do you guys recommend for hunting. I was looking at the 6 in but wasn't sure. I sent you an email, hopefully it went through.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

I like either the 6 or 8 for hunting, but it all depends on how it feels on your bow. That is also a personal prefernce as I like something a little shorter in the woods. The real nice thing about the Stokerized stabilizers is that weights can be added to make it feel perfect.


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Thats cool. Well at least I have the right one picked out. My proshop has a Z7 as a demo bow and has one of the red stabilizers on it. Looks pretty awesome.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Horses&Hunting said:


> Thats cool. Well at least I have the right one picked out. My proshop has a Z7 as a demo bow and has one of the red stabilizers on it. Looks pretty awesome.


if you need anything else give us a call at 717-867-1782, I'll be there all day tom.....:darkbeer:


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

*Ttt*

Morning Bump for the Stokerized Crew!!:thumbs_up

By the way the "Nucleus" is simply amazing!! I've spun it on a bunch of buddies bows and they can't believe the adjustability, and stabilization it provides.


----------



## pabowhuntR (Mar 20, 2008)

ttt..... For some great guys. Ooh and some mighty fine looking stabs.


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*nucleus*

got my nucleus theis past weekend, wow what a great feel. i got a perfectly ballanced bow now. thanks guys. these guys go above and beyond the call of duty, to serve you too.


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

anyone that is interested in a catalog in PDF format PM me with an email address


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Catalog can be downloaded from the temporary website until the new one is completed. www.stokerized.com
Thanks


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



z34mann said:


> got my nucleus theis past weekend, wow what a great feel. i got a perfectly ballanced bow now. thanks guys. these guys go above and beyond the call of duty, to serve you too.


looks sweet as well.......:darkbeer:


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Up for the day*

Back up for great products.


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

BTT Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

75 dealers in 23 states and growing......................:darkbeer:


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

pride5 said:


> 75 dealers in 23 states and growing......................:darkbeer:


That is awesome to hear for a great set of products. Keep up the great work guys.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Lost and red stabs flying out the door for all those z7 shooters


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Back up*

:bump2:


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

I will be coming up for more goodies!!:tongue:

The dealer list is really starting to fill up! Congratulations to the entire crew!!


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Monday morning bump!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

NBK's are getting ready to kill some turkey's next week. will post some pics


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

good luck...can't wait to see the pics


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



nitro stinger said:


> NBK's are getting ready to kill some turkey's next week. will post some pics


someone has to stay home and work and shoot our target bows!!!!!


----------



## Ryan.Johnson (Nov 9, 2006)

Do you have the hunter models instock yet?


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Ryan.Johnson said:


> Do you have the hunter models instock yet?


right now we have Lost, Max 1, should have AP today and Black later this week


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

nitro stinger said:


> NBK's are getting ready to kill some turkey's next week. will post some pics


Good luck on those thunder chickens. I'll be working, while you guys are living the dream.:darkbeer:


----------



## meatman76 (Sep 17, 2007)

my newest addition with nucleus of course!!!


----------



## 82875711 (Mar 17, 2009)

how much would it cost fror a 10inch hunting stabilizer with a camo sleeve


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

82875711 said:


> how much would it cost fror a 10inch hunting stabilizer with a camo sleeve


Pm sent


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



meatman76 said:


> my newest addition with nucleus of course!!!


Sweet......:darkbeer:


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Can someone send me a pm where to order online. Thanks


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

sjb3 said:


> Can someone send me a pm where to order online. Thanks


PM sent to you


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Camp Mack*

Is the Stokerized crew going to be at Camp Mack this year? I would like to hook my Destroyer up with alittle bling bling.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



Jakeslush said:


> Is the Stokerized crew going to be at Camp Mack this year? I would like to hook my Destroyer up with alittle bling bling.


Jake,

We will not be at camp mack this year, maybe shooting but no booth. Just let me know what you need and I will take care of the bling bling.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

pm's anwsered


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

*First Stokerized Turkey down*

Neb. stokerized turkey
last night was our first day hunting and my wife laid the smack down on a nice Tom. This was her very first bow kill
20lbs
8" 2/16 beard
15/16" spurs


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Congradulations


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Congrats*

Sweet kill, Congrats!!!


----------



## smokinquest (Dec 29, 2009)

way to smoke'em tracey


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

*Another Stokerized Turkey down*

Today I shot a Jake in the morning and then killed this Double Bearded Stud tonight. 
Beard 1- 9 1/2" 
Beard 2- 4 5/8"
19lb.
1" spurs


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Congrats Eric. Nice way to start the year off.


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Congratulations...a very succesful trip for you and your wife.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Congrats*

Nice bird Eric. Congrats.:thumbs_up


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

:bump2: for a great product


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Back to the top for Stokerized


----------



## PGA (Jan 25, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Ttt*

ttt


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Congrats to you and your wifes turkeys.:darkbeer:


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*came back*

i loaned mine to a friend to try out, omg did i miss them


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*3rd*

got it back and managed to get a 3rd place finish this week, thanks guys, and did i mention great customer service.


----------



## tony s (Aug 8, 2003)

Up top for a fine stabilizer


----------



## Brian S (Dec 23, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Say some one tell me about the Nucleus I have a call in to Stokerized but would like to here form some of you


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

Pm me I will tell you all you want to know


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*great*



MICCOX said:


> Say some one tell me about the Nucleus I have a call in to Stokerized but would like to here form some of you


this thing lets you balance your bow perfectly, it give s you the feeling that the weight is alaround you, wait it is. some stabs you have to add a little weight here or there, the weight cost extra, well with this you just move a rod in or out to get the perfect ballance and feel you are looking for. and did i mention looks, these things are second to none in looks, their customer service is great, they get things out when they say, and have always taken the time to answer all my dumb????? you can pay more and get stung, but im not fond of getting stung


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

*Nucleus*

Do have some pics of it on your bow I would like to see some


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*facebook*

look me up on facebook, or send me your email address and i will send them to you. sorry but im not smart enough to get them on here lol. larry blankenship


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

these threads have some Stokerized pics:

http://www.gmodules.com/ig/creator?synd=open&url=http://verysweetsite.com/Maxim/maxim.xml&lang=en

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1162921&highlight=stokerized


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks guys for the pics Iam just whating to here from them do they return phone calls


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



MICCOX said:


> Thanks guys for the pics Iam just whating to here from them do they return phone calls



We where working on our trailor all day today. Getting ready for the IBO triple crown shoots. We will be returning calls tomorrow. Pm me what you need. thanks

Shawn


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

MICCOX said:


> Thanks guys for the pics Iam just whating to here from them do they return phone calls


Don't worry they will return your phone calls. They have great customer service on top of a great product.


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

MICCOX, pm's answered......:darkbeer:


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Pirde5 I would like to say thanks again


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*service*

they have some great service im telling ya


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Pride 5 it was great talking to you on the phone hope to place a order soon
Thanks agian


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*



MICCOX said:


> Pride 5 it was great talking to you on the phone hope to place a order soon
> Thanks agian


Your welcome


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

Stokerized is working on some cool new stuff for 2011, we have had some great feedback and imput on our 2010 products. Thanks Kyle


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*why*

why ya gotta go and say that it ain't even close to 2011, just calm down boys lol. i got another 3rd thanks to some great gear. thanks guys


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Any chance for a solid color stabilizer? Like green, purple, etc....


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Y


Horses&Hunting said:


> Any chance for a solid color stabilizer? Like green, purple, etc....


Not this year are only solid is black.


----------



## MICCOX (Sep 28, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Bump for an awesome stabilizer.


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Pa Triple crown*

Both my partner and I use the 11.5 hunter Stokerized stabilizers and we managed to capture 2nd place in the hunter division this past weekend for the first leg of the PA triple crown. We will post pictures of our set ups asap, but for now what a great product. I can not say enough about the quality of these stabs.:second:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my new 10" custom! It turned out sweet!!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Jakeslush said:


> Both my partner and I use the 11.5 hunter Stokerized stabilizers and we managed to capture 2nd place in the hunter division this past weekend for the first leg of the PA triple crown. We will post pictures of our set ups asap, but for now what a great product. I can not say enough about the quality of these stabs.:second:


Congrats


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Here is my new 10" custom! It turned out sweet!!


Sweet


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

pride5 said:


> Sweet


Thanks Bro, I love it by far the best I've used!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Back to the top! Thanks for the new setup on the GT500:smile:


----------



## LebValArcher (Sep 30, 2009)

Sweet looking setup blindbuck

Stokerized back to the top


----------



## z34mann (Feb 4, 2007)

*mid mo*

mid mo is getting stokerized, im seeing them at every shoot now way to go guys. and my top 5 finish should help today lol


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

z34mann said:


> mid mo is getting stokerized, im seeing them at every shoot now way to go guys. and my top 5 finish should help today lol


Great shooting.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Just smoked my first Turkey with my Bow Sunday, the stabilizer Rocks!!!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Here he is!!


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

1 more Pic!!


----------



## nitro stinger (Sep 23, 2005)

sweet, congrats on the turkey!


----------



## Jakeslush (Feb 27, 2007)

*Team Fire & Ice!!!*

Sweet pic taken today of Troy's 101st and My 82nd @ Hemlock field archers.


----------



## jerzy-joe (May 23, 2010)

Yo ,what's up bro,will see u soon,jerzyjoe


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Rigs look nice Pete. Just droppin by to saw whats up to the Stokerized crew. They are some great stabs and i owe alot of my success shooting last season using them. Good luck everyone and hope to see some of you guys soon.


----------



## Darton01 (Aug 25, 2006)

Up for the Swatara crew...:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*tttt*



Jakeslush said:


> Sweet pic taken today of Troy's 101st and My 82nd @ Hemlock field archers.


Sweet, we where there sunday


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

Eric Jorgensen said:


> Here he is!!


Congrats


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

Bumping it back to the top for the Stokerized crew!


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Stokerized at the rhinehart R100 shoot*

Nice shoot, we shot the african coarse.....:darkbeer:


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

logo'd up.....:darkbeer:


----------



## PSUAlumLeb (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks great...is the big Dodge getting logo'd up too? Tell me that won't look sweet heading down the road.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## pride5 (Jul 15, 2005)

*ttt*

We will have the trailor at the last leg of the ibo triple crown in Ohio and we will also be at worlds in New York. Stop by and check us out....:darkbeer:


----------



## Eric Jorgensen (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, he tasted great!!


----------



## Archery Insider (Jan 9, 2008)

*Trailer update*

Stokerized Trailer will be in Nelsonville, Ohio next week and at Worlds in Aug. She looks killer and is ready to roll.


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

TTT for my buds at Swatara Creek.


----------

